# Weight gain powder or a protein powder?



## legendz (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been lifting for almost a month now just trying gain weight and become more cut. Not trying to look like the hulk though. Anyways, I was going to head to GNC to get some supplement to get some weight on me. I'm currently 5' 11" 145. I want to get to 170. I have a decent gut for my size. I was wondering when I go to GNC should I look for a protein powder or a weight gain(weight gain 2200 for example) powder. I was told the weight gain will make it that much harder to lose my gut. I have no clue cuz this is the first i've inquired about weight issues. Figured I'd get a solid answer here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 23, 2007)

Get a good diet and training program. Weight gainer is nothing but fillers and sugar (a.k.a. bullshit). When you get done coming up with a nice diet, post it in the Diet and Nutrition section THEN start worying about supplements.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

make your own weight gainer

Protein powder
Oats or oat bran
Natty PB
Yougurt
Skim Milk


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> make your own weight gainer
> 
> Protein powder
> Oats or oat bran
> ...


Bananas?
An egg white or two?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Bananas?
> An egg white or two?




sure why not


----------



## zombul (Feb 23, 2007)

legendz said:


> I've been lifting for almost a month now just trying gain weight and become more cut. Not trying to look like the hulk though. Anyways, *I was going to head to GNC to get some supplement *
> 
> 
> *FIRST MISTAKE*
> ...





You want the protein powder hands down because the weight gainer is just sugar and going to be calories that you don't want.Never go to GNC because they will decieve you and mislead you to make a sell for more commission.You want this and they will try to sell you this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 23, 2007)

Ironmag here does carry this stuff too ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... link.


----------

